# Premature kits



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Well, I had a litter of 6 born this morning. They are about 2 inches long, which is really tiny. They are so small that it is hard to FIND them in the fur. It's really freaking me out. They have red splotchy skin. They are very lively and rambunctious, but should I have any hope for these little guys? 

The two due dates that could be possible are today and 2/4. 

I don't think they are five days early... but then again, I don't know what premies look like. Does anyone have any experience with premature kits, and/or pictures?

They are perfect, very wiggly and look healthy, besides the fact that they are so small.


----------



## GreenMomma (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I have no idea about this situation and can be of no help at all... but will be watching this thread as I've never heard of that. I am surprised at how small they are and yet so lively! Do you happen to have pics?


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I haven't heard of them being alive and premature, so I find it pretty crazy too! 

I am actually scared of handling them, so no, I don't have pictures. I might get some tomorrow... but dang, they are just so, so small. I've never, EVER been scared to hold a baby rabbit, but they freak me out! I really want them to make it! 1. because they have lives, and they are just babies, so of course I want them to live. 2. they have fantastic coloring and 3. I'm sure their momma rabbit would rather them stay alive.

Their ears are usually about 3/4 of an inch long when born, but these are probably a little under 1/2 an inch. I just hope they make it, because they do make little bunny noises and jump around like baby bunnies. It's just... freaky! lol I can't describe it any other way!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

It seems like they've grown in the past 10 hours, lol. They don't look so shockingly small. All I know is that this size is NOT normal for this breed. But, they look like healthy babies, so oh well. They are warm and fed, one peed on me and one pooped.  So their guts are working fine. Here are some pics. It doesn't show how tiny they are, really. I also included two of when sweet pea was little, just because she was so cute!


----------



## Sammilynn (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm so glad that they are doing good! Oh and your sweet pea is too cute!


----------



## GreenMomma (Jun 3, 2008)

They're sure cute! I am looking forward to hearing more about their growth as they get older


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm sorry I might have missed it but what breed are they? Could they be peanuts? I think the odds of getting an all peanut litter are minuscule though. I had a premature litter born last week. They were born 6 days early and they were obviously not fully developed. I wish I would have taken pics. They looked like regular kits but didn't. They just looked like they needed to "cook" longer. I'm going to find a picture of premise kits for you. Yours look great and being active is a great sign!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Well they were all fine and warm this morning, I think they will make it.  

They are french lops, so there is absolutely no dwarf gene anywhere. I was thinking that it looked like a litter of peanuts, but it's just not possible. I suppose it's just because their momma is small.


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

That sweet pea is downright cuddly! Glad your premies are doing well!


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

my cali doe just deliverd a litter of 7 4 days early I had a box in her cage but no hay she pulled some fur but with it being 6 degrees out that night none survived they were all well formed and I belive would have been fine ;I bred her sister the same day and she's still holding out . as I usally like to have them kindleing in pairs at least in case I need to foster as today was 60 degrees I wish there timeing or my luck would be better . but if your kits have made it one day and have nursed they are gonna be fine.


----------

